# preston junglist night!



## killer b (Sep 6, 2005)

went to this last night at the 12 bar (on church row), and had a jolly good time... jump up in the main room, and more esoteric stuff in the bar. 

i know there's a few preston types round here - thought you might be interested? it's only 2 quid... every second tuesday from the 20th. enjoy the sight of shirtless lads in leisure wear rubbing shoulders with the preston dreadlock crew...


----------



## Epico (Sep 7, 2005)

Cool, I'll try and pop along on the 20th.


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2005)

give me a call beforehand - we can meet for some hard liquor.

£2.50 branded doubles... they've some really nice bourbon in there at the moment too.


----------



## killer b (Sep 12, 2005)

and another!

friday 30th september at club solid - a fiver before midnight, featuring the skillz of 1extra's sappo.

might check it out...


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 13, 2005)

You lot love your jungle up in preston


----------



## blackadder (Sep 13, 2005)

What is Jungle? Is it's that thing like house'music' but with a MC chapping away like a cock?


----------



## killer b (Sep 13, 2005)

yep, thats the stuff - faster & darker than house music too, with more frenetic, all over the place beats & heavy basslines. generally enjoyed by lads in leisure wear and white boys in dreads who smoke too much dope.


----------



## Epico (Sep 13, 2005)

And some middle-class white southerners too.


----------



## killer b (Sep 13, 2005)

Epico said:
			
		

> And some middle-class white southerners too.


i was including them in the 'white boys with dreads who smoke too much dope'. your dreads are on the inside...


----------



## killer b (Sep 20, 2005)

it's tonight! anyone? blackadder? epico?


----------



## Epico (Sep 20, 2005)

yeah man. 

fancy a few bevvies before.


----------



## Firky (Sep 20, 2005)

LOL Preseton



I never would of thought that Preston had a dnb scene! Portsmouth had a fucking AWESOME one. I miss it


----------



## Epico (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah - the Preston drum'n'bass scene is actually just me and killa b. 
We're just going to sit round a pint and beatbox.


----------



## Firky (Sep 20, 2005)

pml 

serious though... i'd imagine it would be pretty good what with the uni and all, i reckon that's what kept the portsmouth one going.

dnb night in spitbank fort... in the middle of the fucking solent  

http://dnbforum.com/gallery/bn300705


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2005)

i don't feel very well.


----------



## blackadder (Sep 21, 2005)

You enjoyed it then KillerB?


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah... i was 4 hours late for work today though.  

i even danced...


----------

